# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Managment software V1.7 for HD-Box

## mohamed73

*Management software V1.7 for HD-Box*  *Software and additional* 
+ Extended the list of devices & firmwares supported by HDBox  manager,+ Improved functionality of the virtual keyboard for both IOS  and Android,
+ Added mouse zone to virtual keyboard for Android,
+ Improved overall aspect of the virtual keyboard,
+ Added new iMac & MacBook tab for extended operations regarding apple computers:
– Can read the SPI FLASH directly, or load a dump from file
– Can display detailed info about the EFI Image
– Can help fix Intel Management Engine issues ( Macs not starting, or restarting all the time)
– Can instantly show firmware password for 2011 and early macs
– Can remove the firmware password for later mac models
– Can write to SPI FLASH directly, or can save as a new file  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* / *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* / *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
HDBox firmwares and apps latest versions
BIOS 1.5, updated 2017-March-03
SYSTEM 1.7, updated 2017-March-03
Usb2Serial 0.9C, updated 2017-March-03 ( الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] )  
__________________
Best Regards
Gsm-Extreme
HD-Box

----------


## alkoptan

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

